# New member - 1st IVF failed today.



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello - Having read all the helpful replies to other posts I thought it might be helpful for me.

I am 34, DH is 39 we have been TTC for about 5 years.  I have endo and have had 2 large ovarian cysts removed, the last one in March together with part of my left tube.  I have been on clomid but never managed more than one follicle.  Joined IVF waiting list last year and managed to get to the top in February this year. First round of IVF began last month but tested negative today.

I had 7 eggs, 6 fert and 5 suitable for ET.  The 2 that were transfered were graded 1- but had only split into 4 cells.  

I (obviously) feel really sad, mostly because I had allowed myself to think that I would be lucky on the first attempt.  I mistakenly thought that if I haven't bled it must be good news, but I tested negative and still havn't had my period. (I am a bit irregular 31-35 days).  I had a small pale streak of blood yesterday which prompted me to take an early test (only by 1 day) but was told to re-test again today, same result.

I suppose what I would like to know is if you are more likely to fail if you have an embryo of only 4 cells implanted?  I didn't always manage the pessaries that well (I know that you are expected to lose some of it) as it was something that I have never had to do before so could I have worsened my situation and not got them in far enough?  I am going to attempt a 2nd IVF cycle asap but I am worried I will feel even more pressure this time as it will be the last free cycle.  Is it true that having a 2nd attempt straight away increases your chances?

I am sorry for the length of this post, I just had to get some of my questions out.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya hun  

my first ivf failed and i had a FET 8 weeks after that and got preggers..... they just said to have 2 periods before trying again, didnt do me any harm! so youve got 3 frozen have you? FET is much less stressful than IVF  . I think you do kind of expect to get preg first time somewhere in the back of your head, just cause its all new and fresh and youve never tried it before. i think i did too, and it hit me really hard when i got bfn. got very teary for about a week. but i did feel much better once i had my review appointment it was a new focus  


i wouldent worry about the pessaries hun, im sure you put them in far enough, sometimes mine came back out too. its not your fault its just a game of chance and you just need the right embryo   . Its not a case of how many cellsm = success, my first go i had an all singing all dancing grade 1 8 cell and i DIDNT get pregnant. i had such high hopes for it too. its just the embryo that decides to attach hunny

i felt more confident with my 2nd cycle weirdly, as i kinda "knew the score" and just got on with it. saying that it was easier as had natural FET with no drugs so wasnt as bad as the first. was determined just to keep on trying got all stubborn!! i did get extreemley hormonal in the 2ww and thought this was due to 2nd attempt pressure which i guess it was (i didnt want 2 bfns in an 8 week period!!) but it was mainly cause i was pregnant with lots of hormones!

key symptoms were af like pains about 3-4 days before my test date, no other real symptoms apart from hormonal

has that helped?


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks Avon Queen and Elizabeta for replying so quickly, I really appreciate the support.

Unfortunately, the remaining 3 embryos were not of good enough quality to be frozen so it is a case of starting from the beginning.  I do take comfort in Elizabeta's comment about feeling in control the second time around because of knowing what is to come.  Thanks Avon Queen for putting my mind at rest about the pessaries, glad to know it wasn't partly my fault.

I am now wondering when to expect my period, I just assumed it would have happened by now.

I am a healthy weight and BMI and I do eat fairly healthily but would be grateful of any other suggestions for preparing my body second time around?

Still trying to get to grips with the abbreviations for my posts!

Thanks again.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

erm 5 fruit and veg a day, pregnacare plus (morrisons £11) vitamins includes omega 3.

relax and try and live as normal life as you would normally   

yeah and no more than 4 cups of tea or coffee a day

milk is good for womb lining

plenty water

thats all i did for my positive one


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello jessamine, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Really sorry you have had bad news today.  It's so harsh to get a BFN, even if you half expect it but, it's encouraing to see you are already looking forward positively to your next attempt.

As to whether your embryos were of good quality or right no. of cells that very much depends. As a rough guide, your embryos should get to about the 4 cell stage on day 2 (EC being day 0). By day 3 they should be 6 to 8 cells and by day 5 they should be blastocycts (multi cellular), or near enough. 
What day did you have your embryos put back on? If they have been graded 1 (assume 1 is best?) that's encouraging. Did your embryologist or consultant speak to you at all about the quality of the embryos they were putting back or raise any concerns with their development at that point?

Your fertilisation rates are great! 6/7 really is something special so that it very encouraging indeed. 

As for the pessaries, I assume you are using the front door (vaginally)? If so then you need to insert and lay down for at least half an hour to let your body absorb them. The active ingredient in them is absorbed in the body within 30 odd minutes so what melts out (sorry, TMI) is just waxy waste of a panty liner so not to worry about. If you are concerned though, perhaps insert them just before bed and then you can be sure that you have not wasted them. Although... you may not like the idea, actually inserting them rectally is a good deal less messy, albiet more prone to make you bloaty and windy, but...get used to that if you get a BFP.  Once inserted rectally, provided you push them in a good inch so your sphincter mucles can contract around them, they stay tightly put with no messy melt until you next, well, have a poo!  There is some evidence to suggest that you can absorb the active ingredient in them much more efficiently rectally too but, honestly don't think it makes a whole lot of difference. I did 5 cycles the front door (messy way) and switched to the back door for my last on a whim and kicked myself I'd not done so sooner becuase it was so much less hassle! 

One other thing to bear in mind, now you have completed a cycle, albiet not successfully, your clinic will have learnt a great deal about the way you repsond to the drug regime and may be able to tailor your cycle much better to suit your own repsonses. Also, you yourself know what you are doing now (you become a pro real quick in this game) and so it will all feel just a little bit less nervy and scary for you next time.

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

* Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

*Post Negative Cycle Support ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## ramblingrose (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi Jess, and I am sorry you have had a BFN today. I'm quite new around here too.

Wishing you well and sending you a virtual hug.
xxx


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your encouragement and suggestions they are really helping. 

My EC was on the Wednesday and my 4 cell ET was on the Saturday.  Good point about the clinic now understanding how my body has reacted to the drugs because I did have to have an extra 3 days of Menopur as my follicles were a bit slow in getting to the optimum size, so perhaps I shall need a higher dose next time.  Everyone at the clinic is really helpful and the appropriate person did speak to me at every step but until you have completed a cycle all the information sort of rushes around your head a bit!

The pregnacare, is that in addition to folic acid or does it already contain it?  It is a good job it has rained so much then if we are all going to be drinking lots of water!! 

Good luck ramblingrose, thanks for the hug!

AF has now begun so I am taking that as a positive sign that everything is working normally.


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you had a bfn.  Good luck for your next cycle xxx


----------



## topaz7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi, I'm sorry to hear that your cycle didn't work out.    I remember feeling stunned that it hadn't worked, even though I had kept telling myself it was all down to chance. I suppose, you need to believe it will work, otherwise you wouldn't put yourself through it!

And once the stun wears off, the other feelings take over...  

I'm also sorry to hear you didn't get any for the freezer and so have to go straight to the next round.    I haven't had any frozen either but I'm still hoping. Next time round, you could be lucky!  

I agree with the others that the second time round is less scary because you know a bit more about what to expect. I know I felt a lot calmer before EC the second time round.

And thank you for asking about the pessaries!  I'd had similar concerns but wasn't sure how to put it.    I'm new to this site too and I wish I had found it earlier. I didn't have a review between my cycles and didn't think to ask for one. After reading all these posts, I have booked a session with the doctor before I try again.

My bfn was 2.5 weeks ago, so maybe we'll be cycle buddies if you try again in a couple of months or so.

I hope you feel better soon!
Good luck!
x


----------



## CPJ (Oct 14, 2008)

I am new and only just learning how to use this post. I also had a failed IVF but like the post from the first lady, had 6 follicles at first, then had 4 good ones, 2 fertilised and 2 were put back in.  I was told these were grade 2. So high hopes but got BFN on day 10. I went today for my consultation and was told that my AMH was low, ovaries were nearing the end of their span, and they hoped for at least 8 or 9 eggs to choose the best from a better range, not a measly 4. They then said that I should start again today, there and then, as time wasnt on my side. I am 39. Feel a bit as if I have a gun to my head as I only had a BFN 6 weeks ago. Wondering whether to get a second opinion. There was no positivity from consultant as lovely as she is at all so that makes me feel negative which isnt good. 
Woul welcome any thoughts from anyone who has had something similar. 
x


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi CPJ

I am so sorry to hear about your BFN, it really is horrible.  I can't really help you with what you should do but after my experience I was keen to get started again as soon as possible, obviously everyone is different.  I am now scheduled for December.  My advice would be to do what feels right to you, to do anything other would only cause you unnecessary stress.

I hope you start to feel better soon


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

jessamine  - pregnacare contains folic acid. they now do one called pregnacare plus £11 morrisons i changed to that and got pregnant not sure if it helped? xxxxx

i agree with you (regards CPJ) that i always felt better if i had an appointment to work towards/focus on. just keep going, play the game, and at least you are doing something towards getting towards your goal.


----------

